# 41899



## Lisa Heikes (Oct 13, 2009)

Has anyone had any luck getting medicare to pay for dental procedures in the ASC with 41899?


----------



## CVelez (Oct 13, 2009)

Not sure where you are located.  I am in Florida - and there is a State Statute (627.4295) that requires ins co pay for general anesthesia and facility services for a child under 8 or one that has other medical conditions.  However,  we usually have to appeal.  Not often are they paid with the first filing.  I usually send a c/o statute and op note with claim.     

Good luck

Charla


----------



## mbort (Oct 14, 2009)

eww Not Medicare.  Medicare does not pay for unlisted procedures in an ASC, they have N1 payment indicators


----------



## CVelez (Oct 19, 2009)

Sorry missed Medicare - agree with Mary.   No way will Medicare pay for this.


Charla


----------

